# Front end needed for excel sheet



## seamy49 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Im looking for some sort of front end interface for updating an excel sheet. 
I need something that will take minimal development time. 
Initially Im thinking an access form or something along those lines, is this possible? 
Or what would you recommend?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

If you're set on using Excel, something that will take minimal development time would be a separate worksheet (a) laid out as an input form (b) including a button that when clicked transfers the values input to the "master" sheet.

That's assuming Excel's built-in form function* (Data > Form) isn't enough. Or there's always this.

*which version are you using?


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

That looks good Bomb. Any experience using it?


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

A little, in previous versions. IIRC it _may_ struggle with UK date formats ... but can't hurt to try.


----------



## seamy49 (Oct 19, 2007)

cheers bomb

Im using 2003. 
I like the sound of the input form, any ideas on how to implement that? Excel wouldnt be my strongest point. 
would it be able to add, delete and modify records? 

I need the final format in an excel sheet, but can look at other ways of modifying it. Do you know if Access can be used anyway? as most microsoft products work together. 
I was looking at creating a linked table in Access, tied into my excel sheet, but runnning into problems when edittng it. Do you know if this can be done? 

Or any other suggestions?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

seamy49, if you need something in Access, then yes it is easy, but I would suggest keeping the "data" in Access as well and just outputting what you want to Excel.
Access is very easy to set up based on importing your Excel sheet.


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

A worksheet-style input form is just a sheet laid out in a way that makes data input more ... err, conducive.

"would it be able to add, delete and modify records?" = 100% "Yes". Member *OBP* would say "this *is* a job for Access" and _may_ have already designed something that you could use.

OTOH he might be busy, so:

1. Open the attached, note no "records" on *Master* -- switch to *Input*.

2. Press *CTRL+Shift+M* (the shortcut for the Update procedure). Note the "Item not entered" prompt, click OK.

3. Enter something in C2 (*Widgets* perhaps), press *CTRL+Shift+M*, note the "Master sheet updated" prompt, click OK.

4. Check *Master*.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

Bomb and seamy, if Bomb's Form sheet works for you and you are also more comfy in Excel then that is great. :up:
If you want to try Access let me know, as Bomb knows I am a bit busy with other Access databases, but a simple Table/Query/Form for this should not take me very long.


----------



## seamy49 (Oct 19, 2007)

Cheers for the file bomb, that should work ok for me. 

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## blaircj (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Bomb, I'm new to the whole forum help. I was searching the web for some help with excel and I found the advise and file you gave to Seamy49. About inputing into fixed cells and then displaying it onto a master sheet. This is exactly what i'm looking to do, but i needed to add a couple fields and peraphs format the look of it a bit. If you could step through how you made the master sheet it would be extremely appreciated. 

Thanks for any help you can provide


----------

